# Nee, ik een verblijf in Peru deze ben more keer



## godofwar

Creo que esta oración esta en Sueco. Alguien puede ayudarme traduciendo al Español por favor?


----------



## moldo

Hola,

Las palabras estan holandes (solo "more" is ingles), pero el oracion no es comprensible.
Literalmente:
No, yo una visita en Peru es soy mas bez. (????)

Groet, moldo


----------



## godofwar

Muchas gracias. Es posible que se traduzca como ESTA VEZ ME QUEDO EN PERU?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



godofwar said:


> Muchas gracias. Es posible que se traduzca como ESTA VEZ ME QUEDO EN PERU?



It's impossible to 'translate', for the simple reason it cannot be called a Dutch sentence . Any similarity to Dutch is purely coincidential ;-).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## godofwar

Waht language is it then?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



godofwar said:


> Waht language is it then?


As Moldo already pointed out: 
"Las palabras estan holandes (solo "more" is ingles), *pero el oracion no es comprensible.*"

How can we translate an incomprehensible pseudo-Dutch sentence without any kind of context and without guessing wildly?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## godofwar

Thank you anyway. I believe it is Swedish


----------



## Frank06

*Hi,*

*I think we have tried to answer your question. One minor detail: the sentence you gave us was "Dutch", but unintelligibly so.*
*Again, as Moldo already pointed out:*
*"Las palabras estan holandes (solo "more" is ingles), pero el oracion no es comprensible."*

*You prefer to doubt that at least 2 native speakers of Dutch don't recognise (bad) Dutch, while at least one of them is a Dutch Second Language teacher whose daily job is to deal with that kind of phrases. **Well, then I can only wish you good luck at the Nordic languages forum .*

*Frank*
*Moderator DF*


----------

